# quick change gear box KIT ?? Homemade ??



## dgehricke (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi all,
 Here are some photos of a pretty neat QCGB that came off the back of an Atlas 10F lathe it has a gear that needs to be changed but that is the only problem I could find.
I have heard that at one time Atlas made a kit for a quick change gear box, I called Clausing industries but could not get any info. It could also be a home built by some one that wanted the QCGB but didn't want to pay for it or didn't have the money,but sure had the talent for fabrication.
Has anyone seen anything like this unit please advise. Thanks for the help and interest.
P.S. the unit does use a few Atlas parts and it looks like all the change gears and then some are also used.
Wally G
dgehricke


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 4, 2014)

I would say that is home brew.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 5, 2014)

Definitely home brew (but if it works...).  Beginning in about 1948, Atlas offered the 10F with QCGB.  Model number for a 10x36 with QCGB became QC-54 (Timken bearings and horizontal countershaft were standard).  They also offered the gear box as a retrofit for the 10F (Model 1500) and 10D (Model 1570).  But the main housing was a casting that looked very similar to those on the later Atlas and Craftsman 12" machines.

Robert D.


----------



## dgehricke (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi again,
 I agree with kd4gij it looks home made to me also but I wanted to be sure there was not a kit from some other source.
And thanks for the additional info from wa5cab.
Thanks again
Regards
Wally G.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 7, 2014)

I noticed a decent looking Atlas gearbox on Ebay yesterday.


----------

